# Router Won't recognize Camera via Ethernet



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a Netgear Router which is hardwired to my PC

Also plugged in is a DVR CCTV system. I have a program called VideoViewer installed. 

If I change router to a Zoom DSL Modem, I can log onto the camera system via 10.0.0.10 no problem

When I replace the Zoom with the Netgear N150 router - it won't have it

Internet is fine

There must be a setting in the netgear router setup that is wrong ??

DVR details are

IP - 10.0.0.10
Gateway - 10.0.0.2
Netmask - 255.255.255.0
Primary DNS - 168.095.001.001
Secondary DNS - 139.175.55.244

Cheers


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You need to follow the setup instructions for the netgear router as a start.

It would appear you either have set a static ip in the 10x range for the DVR or the dvr is set to get a dhcp ip and you are not aware what ip its getting in the 192.168.x.x range.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks - how do I check these things

I have been to the netgear setup pages, but am not sure what to look for......


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually we would start with the router not connected. You have dvr access right? What is the ip address of the dvr? You set this manually correct? You would want to get back into the drv setup and set the ip to be "obtain ip address automatically" or use dhcp [wording depends on the setup]

Then you would connect the router in and following the setup manual configure it. Dvr system should automatically get the correct ip in the routers subnet so you can access it again.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

The dvr was set to static networking - I see there is a choice to move it to DHCP, but nowhere to obtain ip automatically


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"or use dhcp "

move it to dhcp.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

OK, I changed the dvr to DHCP

Now when I type in 192.168.0.3 in mozilla firefox, it asks for Username and password.

Nothing seems to be accepted eg admin etc

On the dvr under DHCP it lists

IP 192.168.0.3
Gateway 192.168.0.1
Netmask 255.255.255.0
Prim DNS 168.95.1.1
Sec DNS 139.175.55.244
Port 80


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Dvr's, from my experience, always ask for user name and password and port number. It's a secure device.

The manual should tell you the default account and password for access.

Did you reconfigured the settings in VideoViewer so you can see the cameras?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I know the password - doesn't say anything about username only Host ID

I tried 192.168.0.3 in VideoViewer but it said "Illegal User"


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

who setup the dvr system originally?
post the make and model of dvr so I can find the manual unless you already have a link to it online.
VideoViewer come with the unit?
What other entries besides the ip address need to be completed on the Videoviewer connection screen?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Didnt see this message

Anyway a link to the dvr manual is here



Videoviewer came with the dvr

Stuff that can be changed on the dvr is


IP 192.168.0.3
Gateway 192.168.0.1
Netmask 255.255.255.0
Prim DNS 168.95.1.1
Sec DNS 139.175.55.244
Port 80


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Manual stops before getting into system or advanced configs. Guess the documentation crew went home at the end of the day and never came back.

This means I can't see what the screens are for 
networking
host id
password

So we got to the point of ip addressing was correct but at that point you could not connect. You were being asked for user name and password.
Post what the host id is.

BTW your router dhcp config is incorrect.
IP 192.168.0.3
Gateway 192.168.0.1
Netmask 255.255.255.0
Prim DNS 168.95.1.1<---wrong should be 192.168.0.1
I would not list a secondary dns. Its not needed.


If you go into host id what is listed?
Have you reset the password to something you know?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for replying

I attach some images which may be more descriptive than me putting it into words - more images in the next post - please ask for more if not understood

Host id on the dvr ? Should be 254 and password is 4 digits I know


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

more images

The first is the dvr and the second is VideoViewer on the PC


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

In the router remove the invalid static route to 10x
In the dvr check the host id and confirm it is 254
In the dvr reset the password to one you know
In videoviewer put in 192.168.0.3 for ip address
In videoviewer put in the host id and password then click apply.
see if you can connect now.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Getting there slowly - done all you asked

Sadly when I try 192.168.0.3 in VideoViewer it comes back as "Illegal User"


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Image attached of attached devices in the netgear router

When I take out the dvr cable from the back of the netgear, the 192.168.0.3 disappears

So it is recognizing it that way.....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I have no idea what you are saying in #17. My dvr is listed as unknown in my router also. Not an issue.

So we are stuck on illegal user again. 
You confirmed both the host id and the password correct?
Please post a present screen capture of the videoviewer setup screen

if you just put 192.168.0.3 into IE are you presented with a logon to the dvr?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Host ID is back to zero after I reset the dvr

2 images attached

ipconfig is the second one which mentions 192.168.0.2 ??

When 192.168.0.3 is typed into IE you get the user and password box

User - 0 and password is my 4 digit number

Failed


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

in the first screen what is that box to the right that has the 10x ips showing? 

Host id and user name are usually two different things.
For example my security cameras host id is cameras
whereas user id is admin 

try putting in admin and/or administrator and the password to see what happens.

Right now you have exactly the same results via videoviewer or IE which means everything lan wise is working correctly. It is just logging into the DVR correctly is the issue.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

The box has a choice of login parameters

The one at the bottom is 193.168.0.3 of which the properties are shown in the middle box

Tried admin, but a box came up immediately and said "illegal User"

Is there a conflict somewhere ?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

LAN setup page from the netgear attached


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what do you mean the box with the 10x network ips is a choice of logon parameters? There isn't suppossed to be any 10x ips on your network/in the dvr or anything .

I still don't get what software is producing that box. Videoviewer?

did you try administrator and the password.

The only "conflict" is logging into the unit. You have nothing on the cd ie the full manual that tells us the logon name to use?

I am not getting why you are posting your ipconfig at .2 or the router with dhcp starting at .2. Could you explain your reasoning here?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you walk up to the dvr and hit the menu key what comes up on the screen?
I would expect a logon box. Is this the case?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> what do you mean the box with the 10x network ips is a choice of logon parameters? There isn't suppossed to be any 10x ips on your network/in the dvr or anything .
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^ I have since deleted these with no difference
> 
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your router is fine.
Your network is fine.

The only thing not fine is logging into the dvr via videoviewer or IE

Lets see if you can logon at the dvr


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> If you walk up to the dvr and hit the menu key what comes up on the screen?
> I would expect a logon box. Is this the case?



No, settings are protected by the password only


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> Your router is fine.
> Your network is fine.
> 
> The only thing not fine is logging into the dvr via videoviewer or IE
> ...



DVR does not need a username to change settings


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> Manual stops before getting into system or advanced configs. Guess the documentation crew went home at the end of the day and never came back.
> 
> This means I can't see what the screens are for
> networking
> ...



Just noticed you mentioned "router" dhcp config above

These figures are actually the settings for the DVR Network menu


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

try not putting in a host id /user name and enter just the password in videoviewer. Lets see what message we get.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"Just noticed you mentioned "router" dhcp config above

These figures are actually the settings for the DVR Network menu "

If the dvr is set to obtain a dhcp ip all of those setting should be coming from the routers dhcp server. Since the gateway is clearly foobared the conclusion is your gateway was incorrect in the routes dhcp scope which from your workstation ip you since corrected.

if that dns entry is still the same in the dvr than it has to be a manual entry not from dhcp. Does that entry still exist?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

who set this up originally?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Wand3r3r said:


> try not putting in a host id /user name and enter just the password in videoviewer. Lets see what message we get.



Same response


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

its time you contact the dvr technical support.

What needs to be reconciled is how do you setup a user account in the dvr which is not to be confused with host id which is normally a device name like a pcs name on a network.

Let us know what you discover. Thanks


----------

